# Lap Appe for Ruptured Appendix



## mgord (Mar 10, 2009)

Is anyone using 44979 for this procedure? I have been using 44970 but it appears that the coder who was with our practice before me used 44979. I'm having a difficult time finding documentation pointing toward the unlisted code. 

Thanks!!
MB


----------



## Cyndy (Mar 10, 2009)

I would use the 44970.  The dx. code would indicate that it was ruptured.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Mar 16, 2009)

We use the unlisted procedure for a laparoscopic ruptured appendix and compare it to CPT code 44960.


----------

